
Health improvement and well-being during a 4 to 21-day fasting period (2019) - xilefg
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6314618/
======
aszantu
I saw this youtube, there is this vegan fruitarian named shawn. He feels like
crap, he fasts and as soon as he starts eating, he feels like crap again. Some
foods are bad for us, we just don't know it, because we're reacting to
something all the time. Auto immune diseases, depression, adhd... I find it
weird how no one connects that to the gut. And kids drink sugar packed energy
drinks every day, ruining their livers...

